# Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag zusammen,
Ich wollte da mal ein bisschen Erfahrungsaustausch anregen. Mal erstmal zu mir: ich bin reiner Mittelmeerangler. Angle dort vom Boot auf eigentlich alles gute was es da so zu fangen gibt. 
Als Echolot haben wir ein Lowrance Elite 5HDI mit 83/200/455/800 Geber im Einsatz.
Wir fahren auch relativ häufig zum Jiggen. Felsiger Untergrund, am besten mit Struktur ist da natürlich sehr interessant. Jetzt kann man das ja schon erreichen dadurch das man vor der Steilküste angelt. Dort findet man auch viel Struktur. Aber wie sieht das mit Strukturen in größeren Tiefen aus? Ich habe es inzwischen einigermaßen raus wie ich felsigen Grund erkenne, aber weiß nicht wie ich das auf Tiefen von 70-120m dann anwenden kann. 
Wie finde ich dort am besten felsige Stellen? Kann ich im Echolot an den Grund zoomen, dann mit ca 5-6kmh daher tuckern und so Strukturen finden?Funktioniert das mit dem Zoom bei Fahrt? Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert bisher. 

Ich suche hier keine riesigen Kanten, es geht wirklich nur um felsigen Grund der sich ja meist durch eine etwas rauere Darstellung bzw andere Färbung darstellt. Hier könnte ja evtl auch der Downscan sinnvoll sein ( kann man auch im Downscan zoomen?)? 

Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie ich solche Ecken orten kann. Wir haben ja hier auch viele Norwegenfahrer und vermute dass es dort ja auch wichtig sein könnte? 

(Habe übrigens schon Strukturen auf 80-90m gefunden, die offenbar riffartig sind, aber es muss ja nicht alles so klar erkennbar sein wie diese) 

Also im wesentlichen bezieht sich meine Frage auf Erfahrungen mit dem Unterscheiden bzw Erkennen von der Beschaffenheit des Grundes in größerer Tiefe.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Wird doch wohl schonmal irgendjemand in 100m Tiefe einen Felsen gesucht haben, oder bin ich der einzige mit solchen Gedanken?!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Hmmm. Keiner? #h


----------



## Dominik.L (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

das kannst du vergessen! je tiefer es ist, desto größer ist der kegel und dann werden keine einzelnen felsen mehr angezeigt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Ja da hast du natürlich recht!
Aber größere Strukturreiche Regionen sollte man trotzdem feststellen können, oder?


----------



## Dominik.L (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

hmm, denke nicht


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

|kopfkrat Also ich hab ja eine Struktur in ca 90m Tiefe gefunden. Diese ist Riffähnlich und hatte dann eben einen Tiefenunterschied. 

Ich glaub dann hilft mir nur noch Versuch und Irrtum. Kann ja mal ein bisschen draußen rumtuckern und einen Köder hinterherziehen.


----------



## zulu (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Sehr verehrter  Meister Dario !

Strukturen
suchen
suchen, suchen 
  100 Meter und tiefer....  
Zeitraubende Arbeit !
Bin ich in einem unbekannten Gewässer,
dann sehe ich mir zuerst die offizielle Seekarte mit den Tiefenagaben an.
Da steht dann schon mal mudd oder stone. 
Zum "stone" kann man ja direkt hinfahren, nur sind das nicht unbedingt die besten Plätze, weil die ja jeder kennt.
Die schlechten Beißphasen sind während der lowtide, dann nehme ich mir die Zeit zum Scannen, erstelle meine eigene Seekarte.
Dafür fahre ich im Echolot- Fahrmodus mit 70 hertz *mäanderförmig* mit 5 Meilen/h in das  mudd-Gebiet,
 dort ist es doch meist ziemlich eben. 
Hier sind auch kleine Strukturen, wie Steinhaufen, Felsen oder die Reste eines Wracks ganz einfach zu erkennen.
Es geht  einen Moment, eins zwei drei oder mehr Meter hoch und dann recht schnell wieder herunter.
Einige Echolote zeigen Dir dazu deutlich harten Boden farblich unterschiedlich zum softground an.
Wie war das noch früher bei Lowrance mit der Greyline ?
Diese Plätze werden dann sofort auf dem Plotter markiert und *aus verschiedenen Richtungen wieder angefahren.*
Sobald die Struktur , oder die Anhöhe erreicht wird, setze ich einen Icon.
Da erkenne ich sofort die Größe der Struktur,  Steilwände oder Halden, sowie das Top.
So habe ich in über 150 Metern Tiefe Steinhaufen gefunden mit einem Durchmesser von nur 5 Metern.
Habe ich das Areal abgeklärt, dann stelle ich mein Sonar so ein, dass ich den Boden genauer erkennen kann (Bottomzoom).
Nun sieht man deutlich Fische aller Größe an dem Spot, oder auch nicht.
Da diese Spots wegen Hängergefahr von Grundlonglinern und Trawlern peinlichst gemieden werden sind sie recht fischig.
Diese Plätze fahre ich immer wieder an und mache meine Kontrollen.
Auch in der näheren Umgebung.

Das kostet alles viel Zeit, aber es lohnt sich. 
Sobald Futterfische zu erkennen sind,
 lasse ich  Jigs und Naturköder runter um zu sehen ob dicke Fische da sind.
 Gefangen habe ich da unten : 
Grouper, Drachenkopf, Conger, Gabeldorsch, Petersfisch, Seehecht, Wittling, Rotbrassen, Muränen, Rochen, Holzmakrelen, Grundhaie und andere.
Im Laufe der Jahre erhält man so viele wichtige Informationen die man ganz einfach abspeichert.

So habe ich meine "ganz speziellen" Plätze in der Tiefe gefunden.

Will man weiterhin gut fangen, oder mehr als die anderen, dann muss man diese geheimen Spots möglichst für sich behalten.
Habe schon mehrmals erlebt, das die Konkurrenz einfach angefahren kommt, sich die ganze Arbeit spart und direkt neben mir anfängt zu angeln.
 Dann zieh ich meistens Leine und fahre wo anders hin.

freundlichst 
|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Hey zulu, 
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören! 

Das war ja im Prinzip die Idee dahinter. Dass ich fischreiche, kaum befischte Ecken finde. Dein Beitrag ist sehr aufschlussreich #6 Das mit dem Mud und Stone hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich benutz immer das Navionics. Das hat sowas glaub ich für Frankreich im Norden aber nicht für mein Cap. 

Mit den "geheimen" Spots halte ich es wie du. Ich teile viele Informationen, aber das Knowhow übers Gebiet kann sich ja jeder selber aneignen. 

Grouper ist genau das richtige |rolleyes Auch mal einen richtigen Epinephelus marginatus? 

PS: Wann sehen wir denn mal wieder ein paar Fischlein von dir in der MedSeaEcke?


----------



## zulu (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Ich habe die offizielle Papierkarte von meinem Gebiet selbstverständlich an Bord.

Die carta_nautica_roses würde ich  an Deiner Stelle genau studieren, da findest Du viele Angaben über Dein Revier. Die Positionen der Wracks verraten Dir die Taucher.

Wo die wat zu gucken finden, jibbets immer Fisch.

Die Zackenbarsche sind bei uns wie überall sehr selten geworden.
 Es sollen ja mehrere  Sorten davon vorhanden sein , außerdem noch der ganz ähnliche Wrackbarsch.
Im vergangenen Jahr wurde in der Adria ein kapitaler Gigant von einem Berufsfischer gefangen, Jürgen Oeder hat davon berichtet.
Auch wenn man sehr viel auf dem Meer ist , alle paar Jahre fängt man  einen Grouper meist an abgelegenen Plätzen. 
Der letzte bei mir war ein winziger , keine 500 Gramm , der in der  Bouillabaisse verkocht wurde.
Ein Baby, das mir sehr leid tat.   In  130 Metern Tiefe saugt das Tier meinen Kraken ein und stirbt natürlich auf dem Weg nach oben.
 Wieder einer weniger, schade drum.

Wenn mal wieder ein richtiger  kommt, dann kann ich ihn ja mal ablichten und in Deinem Thraed posten.

Im allgemeinen hab ich es nicht mehr so mit den Fisch-Bildern, es kommt kaum noch etwas neues .

#h
Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Ich fische ja sowieso in einem super Tauchrevier. Fische auch viele Spots gerne ab. Problem ist natürlich, dass viele Tauchspots auch die Apnoe Spearfisher anziehen. Mit Zackis wirds dann auch wieder rar.

Wracks gibts bei mir glaube ich nicht so viele. 

Also bei uns gibt es hauptsächlich den Epinephelus marginatus. Da hat ein Freund letztes Jahr 8 Stück von gefangen! Und andere aus meiner Truppe hatten auch mal welche, aber sind selten. 
Dann hat Josep als einziger bisher 2 "mero denton" Hundszahnzackis gefangen (Epinephelus caninus) 

Den gestreiften Epinephelus costae gibts bei uns glaube ich auch nicht. Den Wrackbarsch habe ich auch nur ein kleines Exemplar (ebenfalls von Josep) gesehen. Die sind aber glaube ich auch sehr tief unterwegs. Das von Jürgen Oeder werde ich mal anschauen. 

Jaja bitte ablichten! Der Zacki fehlt uns noch und übt eine ungemeine Faszination aus! 

Was meinst du mit deiner letzten Aussage?


----------



## zulu (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Ola Darionello !! 

Es gibt verschiedene Wracks um das Cap herum.
Schau auf den Wracktaucherseiten nach. Teilweise machen die allerdings  ein Geheimnis draus und es ist nicht ganz leicht an die Positionen zu kommen.
Taucher wollen ja nicht dass Du ihnen die Fische wegfängst.

Alte und antike Wracks gibt es massenhaft, wie Du Dir denken kannst 
Römer Araber usw. nur ist da außer ein wenig Holz nicht viel an Struktur übrig.

Ich mache kaum noch Bilder, da ich schon genug habe. 
Immer wieder die gleichen Fische , tausende Bilder, das macht keinen Sinn.

Wenige fehlen mir noch, ich warte ganz besonders  auf  den Turbot, Romb (Steinbutt)  auf alle Cerne, Kirnja (Grundbarsche) und den Hama (Adlerfisch) 

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Also ich selber kenne jetzt nicht so viele Wracks bei uns am Cap. Die 2 die ich selber betaucht habe waren jetzt nicht so die Highlights. Liegen nah an Felsen und haben auch nicht mehr Struktur als eine Gruppe Felsen.
Also ist es mir relativ egal ob ich jetzt ne römische Galeere oder einen Felsen finde. Hauptsache es ist Fisch drauf. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich was finde und dort ein bisschen Deep Jigging betreiben. 

Das ist reine Ansichtssache. Ich hab auch noch Spaß am Dentexfilm wenn ich das eigentlich schon zig mal in ähnlicher Ausführung habe  Du bist selbstverständlich stets dazu eingeladen die Kamera zu zücken und uns ein bisschen neidisch zu machen  

Die Adlerfische Sciaena umbra seh ich sogar hin und wieder mal beim Schnorcheln. Wüsste aber von keinem der so einen mal gefangen hat. 

Die großen Butts sind auch sehr selten. Ich drück dir aber die Daumen, dass du die fehlenden Fische noch fängst!


----------



## zulu (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

nö äh , 

der Hama
 ist ein bis zu 100kg schwerer Gamefish.

Der da ist es der mich interessiert :

http://www.fishbase.org/country/CountrySpeciesSummary.php?c_code=191&id=418

Er liegt bei mir in Sibenik regelmäßig auf dem Fischmarkt

Ich kenne auch niemanden der einen mit der Angel gefangen hätte.

Ein Berufsfischer erzählte mir , die  Trawler bringen die immer wieder als Beifang mit.

Wenn ich einen fangen will soll ich möglichst tief und schnell schleppen.
Da habe ich nur noch keinen genauen Plan wie das gehen soll.

#h
Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Nichts einfacher als auf 100m schnell schleppen....

Also so einen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich kenn von uns nur den Sciaena der ja auch irgendwie Adler/Umberfisch genannt wird. 

Muss ich mal in der Versteigerung drauf achten ob sie so einen mal haben. 

Frage: Findest du das von Jürgen mit dem Zacki vielleicht noch wieder? Ich hab es nicht gefunden.


----------



## zulu (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erkennung von strukturreichem Grund in größerer Tiefe mit Lowrance-Gerät*

Hast PN

wegen dem Adler fragste den Auktionator

|wavey:

Z.


----------

